# Leserbrief in der SZ



## snoopy-bike (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Bike-Sport -Fans!

Kürzlich ( 27.09.2005) war in der SZ ein Leserbrief, der an Genialheit nicht mehr zu überbieten ist.
Dabei führt sich der Schreiber selbst ad adsurdum!
Ich denke jeder Kommentar ist überflüssig, oder wie sieht Ihr das?!

Der Brief ist von einem Herrn Ulrich Scherer, Wohnhaft in Niederwürzbach:

"PRIVARFAHRER JAGEN DURCH DIE LANDSCHAFT
Nicht genug dass unsere ganze Erlebnis- und Arbeitswelt von Amerikanismen heimgesucht ist, nein jetzt muss auch noch unsere heimische Natur dran glauben. Mountainbiking ist "kein echtes beschauliches Radfahren "alter Prägung - mit sich und der umgebenden Natur in Einklang, Nein - schon das gräßliche Erscheinungsbild der Techno-Vehikel und die Outfits ihrer Benutzer wirken abstoßend.
Gerade Lenkstangen, die den Fahren nicht wie bei "echten Fahrrädern" ästhetisch geschwungen entgegenkommen, Fahrradhelme wie Kopfbedeckungen aus einem US-Fantasie oder Science-Fiction-Film entsprungen und eng-heiße Hosen sowie Dresses mit Aufschriften wie eine Werbe-Liftfaßsäule.
Das alles könnte man noch-wie so vieles in dieser Zeit-hinnehemen, wäre da nicht die "rigorose Einstellung" der Betreiber diese Sports.
Privatfahrer jagen mittlerweile schon beim Training so rücksichtslos durch die Landschaft wie Wettbewerbsfahrer. Tiere, Pflanzen und die Schönheit der Natur jenseits der Strecke sind ihnen gleichgültig. Es geht ihnen offenbar einzig und allein um die Absolvierung gesetzen Leistungspensums und die persönliche Fitness. Geradezu bezeichnend ist, dass gerade Banken das Sponsoring für diese Widerwärtigkeiten übernommen haben.

Anm.:
Der RSC hat mit Schreiben vom 27.09. bei der UCI in Genf folgen Antrag gestellt:
1. Der offizielle Sprachgebrauch von Mountainbikes soll ab sofort in "Bergräder" umgewandelt werden.
2. Funktionskleidung ist zu verbieten, statt dessen dürfen nur selbstgestrickte und gehäckelte Kleidungsstücke verwendet werden.
3. Die Ausübung des Sportes darf nur noch mit Hochrädern erfolgen.
4. Fahrer die mehr als 200 Watt treten werden direkt vom Sport ausgeschlossen.
5. Zum Schutz des Hauptes dürfen nur noch original Helme der Wehrmacht aus dem 2. Weltkrieg herangezogen werden.
6. Des Weiteren muss jeder Bergfahrer einen allesumfassenden Kurs in "Flora und Fauna in Deutschland des 18. Jhrd." belegen und bei Sichtung einer Buche ehrwürdig auf den Boden fallen und den Waldboden küssen!

In diesem Sinne, 


 

Auf die neuen Regeln!


----------



## Lizzard (19. Oktober 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das alles??



Naja, reicht doch auch, oder? 

Is aber vollkommen ok, sein Auto tieferzulegen, nen dicken Motor rein und so und sich auf öffentlichen Straßen so zu benehmen wie Profis auf abgesperrten Rennstrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (19. Oktober 2005)

Das war bestimmt wieder der hier :


----------



## supasini (19. Oktober 2005)

da hab ich ja in vorauseilendem Gehorsam gestern die neuen Aufkleber für's Rad von meiner Frau bestellt: "Bergrad"


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab ja auch ein Fahrrad Baujahr 1936 - wahrscheinlich die Blütezeit des o.g. Autors - aber damit in den Bergen zu fahren. Da hilft auch dieser formschöne Lenker nicht mehr. Selbst wenn ich mit dem 25 kg Koloss hoch kommen würde, runter nur noch in Einzelteilen (Stempelbremse sei Dank).

Leserbriefe sind ja okay und ich kann mir auch vorstellen, daß es Pistenschweine gibt, aber dieser Artikel spottet jeder Vernunft. LAßt uns schnell einen Gegenartikel aufsetzen und in der SZ abdrucken lassen. Sowas kann die Bike Community nicht auf sich sitzen lassen!


----------



## nojumper (19. Oktober 2005)

OK OK, Bekloppte gibt's überall  . Leider hab' ich das Gefühl, dass es in letzter Zeit sogar immer mehr werden (nicht beim biken, aber z.B. auf der Straße)
Bedenklich finde ich an so einem Brief, dass eine "normale" Zeitung wie die SZ sowas abdruckt.....gibt's nix wichtigeres auf dieser Welt???
Gibt halt immer noch haufenweise Leute, die das, was in 'ner Zeitung gedruckt oder im TV gesendet wird, als gottgegebene und unumstößliche Wahrheit betrachten..  .wie gesagt, Bekloppte giibt's überal und die lesen auch noch Zeitung.....  

In diesem Sinne:


----------



## 007ike (19. Oktober 2005)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> .... dass eine "normale" Zeitung wie die SZ .....


  

das ist doch eines der schwachsinnigsten Blätter dies und jenseits des Mississippi´s


----------



## Limit83 (19. Oktober 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Leserbriefe sind ja okay und ich kann mir auch vorstellen, daß es Pistenschweine gibt, aber dieser Artikel spottet jeder Vernunft. LAßt uns schnell einen Gegenartikel aufsetzen und in der SZ abdrucken lassen. Sowas kann die Bike Community nicht auf sich sitzen lassen!


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Snoop schon an einem entsprechenden Leserbrief sitzt!


----------



## -Manni- (19. Oktober 2005)

Ok das stand in der Zeitung, aber der wirkliche Hammer kommt  jetzt..... für die, die es noch net gelesen haben!!!!..............

Störenfriede im Wald

Es ging wohl alles zu glatt beim 5. Moselhöhenbiking. Die Freude über ein schönes Mountainbike-Event wird momentan getrübt durch die angekündigte Anzeige eines Jagdpächters wegen Verstoß gegen § 22 des Landeswaldgesetzes. Obwohl sich gegenüber der letztjährigen Streckenführung eigentlich kaum etwas geändert hat, hat diese Veranstaltung in Jägerkreisen das Fass wohl zum Überlaufen gebracht. Haben 76 Mountainbiker die Ruhe im Wald derart gestört, dass eine Anzeige gegen den Veranstalter berechtigt ist? Oder überwiegt hier das Interessse der Mountainbiker am Erholungswert des Waldes? Darf einmal im Jahr der Wald für eine derartige Veranstaltung genutzt werden? Sagt uns Eure Meinung. Im Gästebuch ist jede Menge Platz. (www.bekond-aktiv.de)


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Oktober 2005)

Ohje, ich wünsche mir eine Welt, frei von diesen ewig Gestrigen!!! 
Lieber bunt wie 'ne Litfaßsäule als braun wie Schei$$e!     :kotz: 

Grüße.


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Oktober 2005)

das is ja echt unglaublich.....
am besten find ich noch:

"Gerade Lenkstangen, die den Fahren nicht wie bei "echten Fahrrädern" ästhetisch geschwungen entgegenkommen,..."

Mein Gott muß man weich in der Birne sein um so nen Müll  zu schreiben.

Warum muß man sich in Deutschland eigentlich immer über jeden scheiß aufregen.
Gestern erst hat ne Frau sich tierisch aufgeregt weil ich mit meinem Rad den Bürgersteig blockiert hab und sie einfach nicht gesehn hab....dann sagt man halt was und dann geh ich auf Seite und gut is.
Es gibt viel zu viele Leute die mit ihrer Zeit nix anzufangen wissen ...und dann regt man sich halt mal auf und schreibt unötige Leserbriefe, wenn man ja sonst schon nichts macht.
Solche Leute sollten sich mal vernünfitge Hobbys suchen, dann sind sie vielleicht mal zufriedener mit sich selbst und das aufregen legt sich ganz von allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (19. Oktober 2005)

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Silberrücken (19. Oktober 2005)

Wer von Euch ist wirklich davon überzeugt, dass der Leserbrief seriös gemeint ist?

Dass sich hier "jemand" (ich war es nicht) einen Scherz erlaubt hat, liegt m. E. auf der Hand!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Oktober 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von Euch ist wirklich davon überzeugt, dass der Leserbrief seriös gemeint ist?
> 
> Dass sich hier "jemand" (ich war es nicht) einen Scherz erlaubt hat, liegt m. E. auf der Hand!



Ruf doch mal bei Ulrich Scherer in Niederwürzbach an und frag ihn wie es gemeint war.

Grüße.


----------



## Silberrücken (20. Oktober 2005)

Wohnt der in der Schmalzgrube?


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2005)

Ja ich denke schon, ich glaube nicht, dass es mehrere Ulrich Scherer in Niederwürzbach gibt.
Im übrigen weiss ich auch jetzt, wo ich in Zukunft klingeln werde und höfflich nach Trinkwasser bitte, falls dieses mal knapp ist  

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi   ,

man könnte ja auch mal mit Trompete und Trommel
dort ein Liedchen vortragen   

Und dann nach Wasser fragen 

ciao

scotty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (20. Oktober 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich denke schon, ich glaube nicht, dass es mehrere Ulrich Scherer in Niederwürzbach gibt.
> Im übrigen weiss ich auch jetzt, wo ich in Zukunft klingeln werde und höfflich nach Trinkwasser bitte, falls dieses mal knapp ist
> 
> Grüße.



Also, dieser Ulrich Scherer war es nicht!

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass sich hier jemand einen Spass erlaubt hat, und lediglich den Namen des o. g. als Absender verwendete. 

Wenn der Verfasser den Artikel ernst gemeint hätte, gehörte dieser nämlich in irgendeiner Form psychatriert.


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. Oktober 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> Also, dieser Ulrich Scherer war es nicht!
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass sich hier jemand einen Spass erlaubt hat, und lediglich den Namen des o. g. als Absender verwendete.
> 
> Wenn der Verfasser den Artikel ernst gemeint hätte, gehörte dieser nämlich in irgendeiner Form psychatriert.





Also, ob es der Scherrer aus der Schmalzgrube 1 in NW   war, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber die SZ überprüft sehr genau, ob der Absender mit dem Verfasser übereinstimmt!
Ich hab das selbst schon mehrmals mitgemacht!  

Schmalzgrube würde ja auch passen, weil die Strecke fast vor seinem Haus vorbei ging!

Gruß


Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> Also, dieser Ulrich Scherer war es nicht!
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass sich hier jemand einen Spass erlaubt hat, und lediglich den Namen des o. g. als Absender verwendete.
> 
> Wenn der Verfasser den Artikel ernst gemeint hätte, gehörte dieser nämlich in irgendeiner Form psychatriert.



Wenn die SZ in meinem Namen einen Leserbrief veröffentlichen würde, denn ich nicht verfasst hätte, würde ich alles Notwendige in die Wege leiten um zumindest eine öffentliche Richtigstellung zu erlangen, auf die ich bei Rückfragen verweisen würde. Alleine schon aus diesem Grund prüft die SZ hier so genau, ganz zu Schweigen von rechtlichen Konsequenzen.
Wenn also Herr Ulrich behauptet nicht Autor dieses geistigen Dünnpfiffs zu sein, ist dies wohl anzuzweifeln. Andererseits habe ich auch nichts anderes als Feigheit von so jemand erwartet...

Grüße.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Der offizielle Sprachgebrauch von Mountainbikes soll ab sofort in "Bergräder" umgewandelt werden.



da kommst du zu spät.
laut bdr:


> Das Geländefahrrad gehört auf die dafür geeigneten Wege oder ordnungsgemäß


aus 
http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/mtb-012002.pdf
anhang d

nächstes jahr *bank1saar geländerad marathon* ?


----------



## langlang (20. Oktober 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> Also, dieser Ulrich Scherer war es nicht!
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass sich hier jemand einen Spass erlaubt hat, und lediglich den Namen des o. g. als Absender verwendete.
> 
> Wenn der Verfasser den Artikel ernst gemeint hätte, gehörte dieser nämlich in irgendeiner Form psychatriert.



Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Silberrücken (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich will es mal so ausdrücken: Mir wurde (für mich glaubhaft) versichert, dass der Artikel   n i c h t   von dem Herrn Scherer aus der Schmalzgrube verfasst wurde. 

Wenn Ihr den Artikel subtil lest, müsstet Ihr eigentlich auch zu dem Schluss kommen, dass der nicht ernst gemeint sein kann. 

Ich meine, wer ist schon so dämlich, einen solchen Artikel veröffentlichen zu lassen? Eigentlich ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Der Verfasser würde sich ja automatisch zu einer Art Geisteskrankheit bekennen- bewusst oder unbewusst.


----------



## Limit83 (20. Oktober 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will es mal so ausdrücken: Mir wurde (für mich glaubhaft) versichert, dass der Artikel   n i c h t   von dem Herrn Scherer aus der Schmalzgrube verfasst wurde.
> 
> Wenn Ihr den Artikel subtil lest, müsstet Ihr eigentlich auch zu dem Schluss kommen, dass der nicht ernst gemeint sein kann.
> 
> Ich meine, wer ist schon so dämlich, einen solchen Artikel veröffentlichen zu lassen? Eigentlich ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Der Verfasser würde sich ja automatisch zu einer Art Geisteskrankheit bekennen- bewusst oder unbewusst.


Wie der Einheimische es schon gesagt hat: Wenn dem so ist, dann sollte der Herr Scherer sich um eine Richtigstellung in der SZ bemühen. Denn solange es diese nicht gibt, hat er ganix in der Hand um zu sagen, dass er es nicht war.


----------



## Silberrücken (20. Oktober 2005)

Angeblich (und für mich glaubhaft) wusste der angerufene Herr Scherer bis heute früh gar nichts von dem Artikel in der SZ- wie konnte er da handeln?


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2005)

_*melodievonaktexpfeiff*_ uh, wer ist nun der böse Mount... äh Bergradhasser, sehr mysteriös  _*melodievonaktexpfeiff*_

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (21. Oktober 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> _*melodievonaktexpfeiff*_


Bis ich um diese Uhrzeit dieses Wort entschlüsselt habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Oktober 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis ich um diese Uhrzeit dieses Wort entschlüsselt habe!



also ich kenn das wort nicht -- ich vermute sogar irgendwie das es mehrere wörter sein könnten...ich probiers nach dem frühstück nochmal...

joe (oder hab ich einfach schon zulange bergradpause ???)


----------



## leeqwar (21. Oktober 2005)

ichdenkeerhatdiehiergemeint 

@silberrücken: du hast dort angerufen ? respekt   

eine unkonventionelle, aber sicherlich sehr effektive methode der kommunikationswahrheitsfindung.


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Oktober 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ichdenkeerhatdiehiergemeint




jagenaudiemeinteich  

Mist, wenn der das jetzt wirklich nicht war, müssen wir schleunigst scotty23 zurückpfeiffen, der steht seit 2 Tagen in der Schmalzgrube 1 und gibt ein Konzert mit Pauken und Trompeten  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (21. Oktober 2005)

*rofl*   

live in niederwürzbach:


----------



## scotty23 (21. Oktober 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> jagenaudiemeinteich
> 
> Mist, wenn der das jetzt wirklich nicht war, müssen wir schleunigst scotty23 zurückpfeiffen, der steht seit 2 Tagen in der Schmalzgrube 1 und gibt ein Konzert mit Pauken und Trompeten
> 
> Grüße.



Seit Ihr euch sicher dass der das nicht wahr !!???   
Ich hab schon schwielen an den Händen vom trommeln. Dafür habe ich
aber meine Kurzatmigkeit endlich in den Griff bekommen .... 

ciao
Scotty

der dann jetzt mal nach Hause schleicht .....  

.


----------



## GelbePest (21. Oktober 2005)

Hey ihr,

also das mit dem Leserbrief ist ja wirklich schon der Hammer...ich denke zwar, dass es nicht ernst gemeint sein kann, aber mittlerweile gibt es wahrscheinlich wirklich solche durchgeknallten Leute...getreu' nach dem Motto: "Früher war alles besser...wie in den Filmen von 1920!" 
Über einen solchen Artikel kann man eigentlich nur lachen.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mich der Beitrag von der drohenden Anzeige beim Moselhöhenbiking so richtig auf die Palme bringt. 
Nicht dass jemand mit einer Anzeige droht, damit muss man leben, so sind die Menschen heute halt nun mal...vor allem dann wenn sie wahrscheinlich Rentner sind und sie kein wirkliches Hobby haben, wie der Mann/Frau, der den Leserbrief in der SZ verfasst hat.

Was mich bei dieser Geschichte so richtig aufregt, ist, dass es auch noch so ein Jägerverein ist, der nichts anderes im Wald macht, als völlig ahnungslose Tiere an einen Futterplatz zu locken, um sie dann gnadenlos hinterrücks abzuknallen um sich dann den Kopf des Tiers im Wohnzimmer über dem Kamin als Trophäe hängt und bei seinen Kollegen beim sonntäglichen Frühschoppen in der Kneipe am Eck damit zu prahlen!!!     
So was ist echt abartig !  

Aber anscheinend muss man sich heute damit abfinden!   

Trotzdem allen ein schönes Wochenende

Gruß, Katja


----------



## Uwe G. (21. Oktober 2005)

Echt?? So was steht in der SZ. Gut... ok... in der heutigen Zeit, geprägt von Skandal- und Audeckungjournalisums, wundert mich nicht, dass so was in einer Zeitung steht. Aber speziell DIESER Artikel ist schon, naja... ziemlich dümmlich. Und einer Zeitung wie der SZ nicht würdig.

Trotzdem gibt es wohl mit Sicherheit Leute die diese Denkweise vertreten. Ob der Brief ernst gemeint ist, oder jemand anderem in Schuhe geschoben ist, ist dabei völlig egal. Das es diese Denkweise gibt, ist das gefährliche!!! Umso gefährlicher ist, wenn jemand der so denkt noch im Besitz von Schusswaffen ist....... Schusswaffen und eine solche Gesinnung passen aber auch wieder irgendwie zusammen. Wenn man sich schon in der Gesellschaft nicht behaupten kann, dann muss man sich ja mit Flinten bestückt, gut getarnt auf die Lauer legen und das Ahnungslose Wild abknallen. Wenn dann auch noch die bunt gewandeten Bergfahradfahrer kommen und die langwierig erpirschte Übermacht über die Kreatur zu Nichte machen.....

Mensch Leute. Das wir für dafür auch kein Verständnis haben.......     

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## leeqwar (21. Oktober 2005)

wirklich schlimm ist, egal welche intention hinter dem brief steckt, dass sich einige idioten, denen geländefahrradfahrer sowieso schon ein dorn im auge sind, durch solches geschreibsel bestätigt fühlen. manch krankes gehirn kann schnell auf dumme ideen  kommen. ich bin in richtung forbach nur noch vorsichtig unterwegs, nachdem zunehmend trails extra hinter kurven mit holzstücken versperrt wurden. was macht so jemand als nächstes, wenn seine aktionen auf dauer ignoriert, bzw ständig weggeräumt werden !? 
allerdings treffen dort im wald aber auch scheinbar 2 extreme aufeinander, da in letzter zeit idioten ihre mini-pseudo-anleger direkt auf wegen gebaut haben. intelligenterweise werden dadurch auch diverse bike-stellen zerstört (für die insider: "die kompression"). selbstverständlich rechtfertigt dies in keinster weise, dass selbstjustiz zur selbstverständlichkeit beim sonntagsspaziergang wird. echten giftknochen kann man auch noch so freundlich begegnen, die sind halt einfach voller hass. aber ich denke mir, jeder wanderer der mir wohlgesonnen ist, könnte vielleicht irgendwann einmal ein nagelbrett oder einen draht in kopfhöhe entfernen und mir indirekt das leben retten...


----------



## Jobal (21. Oktober 2005)

GelbePest schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ihr,
> 
> 
> Was mich bei dieser Geschichte so richtig aufregt, ist, dass es auch noch so ein Jägerverein ist, der nichts anderes im Wald macht, als völlig ahnungslose Tiere an einen Futterplatz zu locken, um sie dann gnadenlos hinterrücks abzuknallen um sich dann den Kopf des Tiers im Wohnzimmer über dem Kamin als Trophäe hängt und bei seinen Kollegen beim sonntäglichen Frühschoppen in der Kneipe am Eck damit zu prahlen!!!
> ...


Stimmt, die bösen Jäger, die Rinder, Hühner, etc, im Stall habens ja viel besser, die wissen, was auf sie zukommt  

Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (30. Oktober 2005)

Naja noch schlimmer sind diese hausfrauen die sontagsmorgens mit mind 4 leuten nebeinander und skistöcken in der hand den weg blockieren und auf ein klingen gefolgt von einem freundlichen guten morgen mich nur beschimpfen und weiter die bahn nicht freimachen


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2005)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja noch schlimmer sind diese hausfrauen die sontagsmorgens mit mind 4 leuten nebeinander und skistöcken in der hand den weg blockieren und auf ein klingen gefolgt von einem freundlichen guten morgen mich nur beschimpfen und weiter die bahn nicht freimachen



Du klingelst und bietest die Zeit  Ich werfe immer mit der Wasserflasche und fluche  

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (30. Oktober 2005)

hmmm, erinnert mich an's *Rentnertanzen*  : Wenn ich klingle will der, der links geht nach rechts und der, der rechts geht nach links  . In der Mitte stoßen beide zusammen, laufen umeinander rum, völlig orientierungslos, und springen dann noch 'n bissl hin und her, bis ich mit qualmenden Bremsen vor ihnen stehe...   
Dann wird erstmal geschimpft  , wiederwillig auf der 4 Meter breiten Autobahn Platz für einen Radler gemacht und sich auf's nächste Tänzchen gefreut  . Ich glaub', irgendwann verschenke ich Walkmen  , damit die öfter tanzen können
@ Einheimischer: Mach das nich, die Flasche könnte Beulen bekommen


----------



## wimpy (30. Oktober 2005)

na das mit der flasche is ne gute idee aber ich glaub ich mach mir ne pressluftfanfare an den lenker da springt jeder sofort


----------



## leeqwar (31. Oktober 2005)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> na das mit der flasche is ne gute idee aber ich glaub ich mach mir ne pressluftfanfare an den lenker da springt jeder sofort



http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/airzound2_d.html

irgendwann... ja, irgendwann werde ich so ein ding haben !


----------



## Gangaman (31. Oktober 2005)

wir dürfen noch nicht mal mt unseren bikes in den wald aber die  .... jägér düsen dann  mit ihren mopets un  dicken geländewagwn durch denn wald!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (31. Oktober 2005)

uhnd wiso dehngt schn wieda kainer an die reh e ? wihr werdn auch imma verjahgd im waald.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2005)

!!!

Neulich haben mich im Wald 17,4 Jäger auf frisierten Motorrollern überholt - war woll 'ne Treibjagd.

 

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (31. Oktober 2005)

aber dann armen wehrlosen bikern mit ner anzeige drohen wenn sie über einen trampelfad fahren der sich angeblich im natürschutzgebiet befindet aber von fussgängern  den ganzen tag genutzt wird.
ich muss echtmal andere seiten aufziehen beim biken bin einfach viel zu brav 


das reh spring hoch, das reh springt weit, das kann es auch denn es hatt zeit​


----------



## bikecrazy (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nicht, schlieÃlich ist die ganze Geschichte doch nachvollziehbar. Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Meinungen und Vorlieben. Einem "Radfahrer alter Schule" mag es extrem erscheinen, wenn man mit 60 km/h einen Forstweg runterbrettert, fÃ¼r Bergradfahrer ist es jedoch nicht so.

So meckern die Radfahrer Ã¼ber die Nordic Walker, meiner Meinung nach eine echte Plage und die Autofahrer Ã¼ber die Motorradfahrer und und und.....

Die SZ (SaarbrÃ¼cker Zeitung) hÃ¤tte jedoch erkennen mÃ¼ssen, dass es sich bei einem solchen Brief nicht um einen abdruckfÃ¤higen Leserbrief, sondern um eine realexistierende Satire handelt. 

Und da wundern die sich noch, dass ich nach 2x Probeabo fÃ¼r je 3 Wochen a 5 â¬ kein richtiges Abo mÃ¶chte. Die Zeitung ist leider nicht mehr Wert und nur wg. des Lokalteils lohnt es nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Vars.Molta (31. Oktober 2005)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> .........diese hausfrauen die sontagsmorgens mit mind 4 leuten nebeinander und skistöcken in der hand den .....:


  die kenn ich !, die laufen auch im Nordsaarland rum . .   

gruss.the.vars.molta


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2005)

bikecrazy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nicht, schließlich ist die ganze Geschichte doch nachvollziehbar. Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Meinungen und Vorlieben. Einem "Radfahrer alter Schule" mag es extrem erscheinen, wenn man mit 60 km/h einen Forstweg runterbrettert, für Bergradfahrer ist es jedoch nicht so.
> 
> ...


sag ich doch


----------



## langlang (4. November 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/airzound2_d.html
> 
> irgendwann... ja, irgendwann werde ich so ein ding haben !




ich hab die   
da mußt du aber aufpassen das du keine Anzeige wegen vorsätzlichen Totschlags bekommst nachdem du das Ding hinter einem herzkranken Wandersmann gezündet hast.....


----------



## wimpy (4. November 2005)

hab sie mir auch gerade bestellt guggst du hier http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=ex_35001&GTID=2f0557dc5bb0b94e7bd1f303c98b19c2

bestimmt echt der hammer das teil  
ich freu mich schon auf die walker mit den 2 stöcken


----------



## campyonly (9. Januar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/airzound2_d.html
> 
> irgendwann... ja, irgendwann werde ich so ein ding haben !



Ich hab' sie!!!
seit dem habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Wanderern


----------



## wimpy (9. Januar 2006)

ja habe sie auch schon länger und auf jeden fall der weg ist immer frei    und ich bekomme sehr böse wörter nachgerufen inklusive androhungen von gewalt   voralem wenn man sonntagsnachmittags bei uns den stiefel runterbrettert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

